# Husband put daughter in the middle



## trappedinhell (Apr 17, 2009)

My husband of five years put my daughter in the middle of our divorce. 
He wanted visitation and that was fine,never denied him visitation but even when we lived together she never wanted to go with him,even to the store and I had to be in her view when they were playing. 
Well he went to the court and had this ex parte issued to take her from me,all based on lies and I had everything to prove he was lying. He just wanted to prove a point that she was going with him wether she liked it or not.Well I had to hand her over at the police station which did no good for her at all. I was never in trouble with the law,I am actually a daycare provider and never had any problems.I did get her back with no problems...
Well now my daughter is even more afraid,even when I leave the room she screams and night time has effected her also,she wakes screaming for me.. I have her an appointment for counseling but wondering just how that is going to help her. She willing goes with my husband now,out of fear that the police will take her. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

1. I assume he is the biological father? If so, then while he maybe an assclown for making up BS to get the daughter in the first place, he has just as much right as you do to fight for full custody. 9 times out of 10 the courts will give it to you so you don't have to worry (moms always win) but take away the lies he put out about you, and I see nothing wrong with him fighting for custody. Now the lies on the other hand...he's a jerk for that.

2. If she is waking up screaming like that...how old is she and have you ever expected any abuse at all with her? Just seems odd that a girl would be that scared of her own father.


----------



## lovingmom (Apr 29, 2009)

could u go back and ask for supervised visitations.. doesn't seem right that she screams and that she only goes with him for fear of the police. Not a good thing at all that she's scared of the police.


----------

